# African Cave Dwelling Spider



## kylemac86

Anyone got any information on these guys? Any chance I can buy them online somewhere?

Here's a video clip of "Fear Factor" where they try to eat them. This was the first time I saw them, and I've done some research but have come up pretty empty handed.

Video Clip of a hot blonde eating a african cave dwelling spider

And here is a decent pic of a "Whip Scorpion", assumingly, the same or similar.


----------



## ...Jay...

If you find one dont eat it. That was nasty.


----------



## CrocKeeper

These arachnids are closely related to scorpions....but they are not actually spiders at all.....They are found worldwide....and I have caught species in Central america as farnorth as southern Mexico.

Do some google searching with the following:

Tailless Whip-Scorpions (Amblypygi,Phrynidae)....genus Daemon, genus Paraphrynus, Phrynus

and here is a good link for some pics a few species:

http://www.americanarachnology.org/gallery_amblypygids.html

they are occasionally available through some importers lists glades herp had some last year....


----------



## rchan11

The blonde eating that thing.


----------



## jerogreg

rchan11 said:


> The blonde eating that thing.


Wow thats almost as scary as that camel spider.







Id hate to find any of those in my house


----------



## dark FrOsT

ya x2 i love all herps except spiders ... i was holding one as a kid and my older cuzin told me a story about how a spider crawlled into her teachers belly laid eggs and then the babies ate there way through, never like spiders since.


----------



## Kudos

I used to have one of those! it was so cool. if it got angry it would smell like vinegar. they are mostly blind and use their long front legs to feel their way around. very cool pet!

also look up vinagroon, which is alot like what you showed


----------

